# Baking and Pastry Mastering the Art and Craft



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Baking and Pastry Mastering the Art and Craft by The Culinary Institute of America

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

